# Lfs Selling 1" Golden Piranha?



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I was at a local fish store the other day and they had a bunch of baby RBPs with other baby piranhas in the same tank labeled as gold piranha. After doing some research on the internet and because they were in the same tank I assumed that they were Terns. The worker wasnt really sure so I purchased 7 for pretty cheap, and asked the worker to talk to her boss to find out what exactly they are. Her boss got back to me saying that they were S. Spilopleura that he gets with all his other RBP's(ie not wild caught) and should not have been put in the same tank. At that time they had been in the tank with my RBP's with no problems, but I took them out and set up my old tank to avoid any future problems.

So now I have these 7 piranha that I could probably take back, but figure as long as I already have everything setup I might as well grow them out and see what happens.

My first question is do you really think they could be baby serra's? Im certainly not an expert but from the reading that I have done, there doesnt seem to be many people breeding these, if any?? If not what would you guess they would be? I will get some pictures if I can, but they are so small it is a little difficult.

Secondly, if they are baby serra's is having 7 of them in one tank going to end badly?

Here are some of the pictures, they arent perfect but I suck with a camera:


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

nilocg said:


> I was at a local fish store the other day and they had a bunch of baby RBPs with other baby piranhas in the same tank labeled as gold piranha. After doing some research on the internet and because they were in the same tank I assumed that they were Terns. The worker wasnt really sure so I purchased 7 for pretty cheap, and asked the worker to talk to her boss to find out what exactly they are. Her boss got back to me saying that they were S. Spilopleura that he gets with all his other RBP's(ie not wild caught) and should not have been put in the same tank. At that time they had been in the tank with my RBP's with no problems, but I took them out and set up my old tank to avoid any future problems.
> 
> So now I have these 7 piranha that I could probably take back, but figure as long as I already have everything setup I might as well grow them out and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new pick up. However







if they are indeed serra's you will more than likely have to seperate them some time very soon.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds like baby macs, which are starting to pop up more frequently now. They are being bred in captivity, but not near as often as people are breeding natts. We'd need to see some pics to be certain, but that would be my guess if they are in fact serras.

Depending on your tank size, you could give a group tank a shot, but you should expect some losses.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

it's certainly possible they are gold piranhas, s. maculatus. and yes, they have been bred in captivity by many, including myself...they will breed pretty readily and easily compared to other piranhas (except reds).

keeping them together can be hit or miss, some have success long term, while others don't...from my own experience and that of some others, ones from brazil are easier to keep together than ones from argentina...so, you probably have ones from brazil.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i should add...at that size 1" i think you will lose some...they are pretty brutal when really small. if you can make it to 3"-4" it's not nearly as bad. what size tank? with at least a 55g or 75g you could wind up with 4 or 5, maybe more, nice adults.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Right now they are in a 46-50 gallon tank. Compared to RBP's how fast do they grow?



nero1 said:


> Congrats on your new pick up. However
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will try to get some pictures up in the next few days.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nilocg said:


> I was at a local fish store the other day and they had a bunch of baby RBPs with other baby piranhas in the same tank labeled as gold piranha. After doing some research on the internet and because they were in the same tank I assumed that they were Terns.* I would assume spilos over terns as they are more common. Just because serras generally arn't kept together doesn't mean lfs wont as they cant individually house a couple hundred* The worker wasnt really sure so I purchased 7 for pretty cheap, and asked the worker to talk to her boss to find out what exactly they are. Her boss got back to me saying that they were S. Spilopleura that he gets with all his other RBP's(ie not wild caught) * Captive bred spilos?*and should not have been put in the same tank. At that time they had been in the tank with my RBP's with no problems, but I took them out and set up my old tank to avoid any future problems.
> 
> So now I have these 7 piranha that I could probably take back, but figure as long as I already have everything setup I might as well grow them out and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Just to make it clear, S. spilo. = S. maculatus

Maculatus is the correct name scientifically, but there still often called spilos which is incorrect


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> I was at a local fish store the other day and they had a bunch of baby RBPs with other baby piranhas in the same tank labeled as gold piranha. After doing some research on the internet and because they were in the same tank I assumed that they were Terns.* I would assume spilos over terns as they are more common. Just because serras generally arn't kept together doesn't mean lfs wont as they cant individually house a couple hundred* The worker wasnt really sure so I purchased 7 for pretty cheap, and asked the worker to talk to her boss to find out what exactly they are. Her boss got back to me saying that they were S. Spilopleura that he gets with all his other RBP's(ie not wild caught) * Captive bred spilos?*and should not have been put in the same tank. At that time they had been in the tank with my RBP's with no problems, but I took them out and set up my old tank to avoid any future problems.
> 
> So now I have these 7 piranha that I could probably take back, but figure as long as I already have everything setup I might as well grow them out and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Just to make it clear, S. spilo. = S. maculatus

Maculatus is the correct name scientifically, but there still often called spilos which is incorrect
[/quote]

Thanks for the info. Right now I have 7, considering a few casualties are expected, should I pick up a few more? What would be a good number to shoot for when they get larger, and how many should I start out with to realistically reach that ending number? For a while they will be in the 46 gallon tank, but a larger one will be purchased when need be.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I had picked up 26 baby Macs at just under an inch and within a month I was down to 7. I sold them and that will be the last time I dump that kind of cash on a shoal. I have a single Mac that I have had for a while and he is my favorite fish that I own. I hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id just stick with 7. Some shoal may work while others may kill each other off. Just try to keep aggression to a minimum


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Updated the first post with pictures. Let me know what you think they really are??


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

too small to tell?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Mac's AKA Gold Piranha.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nilocg said:


> too small to tell?


too small to ID without a doubt from a pic. 
But based on hobby experience, its doubtful you would of found baby terns now as i don't even think they are in season. Spilos are much more common at small sizes and the pics appear to have a more pointed snout pointing (no pun intended) towards them being a serra.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Still small to determine like they said. Wait till it's a little bigger. Still nices btw.


----------

